# Louis W Ballard...



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

A some of you may know I have been searching to find a copy of a piece of music by a Native composer whose name is Louis W Ballard. His work "Why the duck has a short tail" has me very curious as it was composed for Native flute and orchestra. I have had no luck yet finding a recording of it.
Thought you might be interested in reading a little about the composer...

Here is a link to a page about him.

http://www.fnci.org/featured_01.asp


----------

